# RFIM - new tracks from my band



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey all, here's a few tracks we just did ... few more are coming up soon:

https://www.facebook.com/RFIM.band/app_2405167945


For all you Facebook haters, here's Soundcloud:

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/rfim/anyone-but-you[/SOUNDCLOUD]
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/rfim/so-alive[/SOUNDCLOUD]
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/rfim/crimson[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Cheers!


----------

